# Seeking players in Toledo/Perrysurg ohio area



## Darkeness66 (Apr 9, 2007)

I am running a 3.5 D&D game set in the Forgotten realms.  We have a small group of 4, but could use a few more.  Game time is Saturady afternoon (time varies somewhat, usually 1-5 start time).  If interested Email me at Darkeness66@yahoo.com

Newbies welcome.


----------



## exile (Apr 10, 2007)

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN FOR THE LAST FIVE YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just kidding with all the yelling- well sort of anyway. I've been living in Toledo for about five years now, and will be moving away at the end of June. I have been fortunate to find some very good friend to game with while here, but have never had any luck with finding soemone in the area through this website before.

Good luck with your search.

Chad


----------



## Wolv0rine (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow...  I was born & raised in Toledo and very rarely found people worth spending the time it took to get a game in with.  You lucked out, man.


----------

